# X-breeding...what would happen if a flemish giant were to mate with a jersy wooly or a mini-rex?



## bojay (Mar 18, 2005)

What strange outcomes has anyone heard of or experienced when mating two different breeds together?

How about an english lop with a french angora?

Obviously cross-breeding ishappening. My fuzzy lopsare the result of cross-breeding, as are many other breeds.

Do all the kits look the same, are there problems/complications that occur?

I'm sincerely curious.


----------



## bojay (Mar 18, 2005)

I found this at the rabbitwarren dot com.

Cross Breeding



[align=justify]
Cross Breeding
Did you know that justbreeding two different breeds can create other breeds ofrabbits? This is called cross breeding. You may beable to start breeding other breeds, without having to go anywhere!
Creating Other Breeds
 Californians were developed by first crossingChinchillas with Himalayans to obtain the black markings on theextremities, then breeding the offspring to New Zealand Whites.
The Cashmere Lop wasdeveloped from breeding Holland Lops and English Angorarabbits. It has the same external characteristics as theHolland Lop rabbit, but has longer hair like the Angoras.
The Dwarf Swiss Fox rabbitwas created by crossing Swiss Fox rabbits with the Dwarf Polishrabbits. 
Hulstlanderrabbits were developed by crossing Vienna Whites and blue-eyed Polishrabbits.
Klein Lotharinger, or theDutch Papillon, rabbits were created by crossing Giant Papillons withNetherlands Dwarfs.
Magpie rabbitscan be created by crossing rabbits with the "Chinchilla factor", likethe Silver Fox or Chinchilla.
Marburgers were developed by crossing Vienna Blues andHavanas. The offspring were then crossed with light coloredblack Silvers.
Mini Rex rabbits can beproduced by crossing Netherlands Dwarfs and the Standard Rex rabbits.
Sable or MartenSable rabbits were created by crossing Himalayans with Chinchillas.
Sallanderrabbits, or the Salland rabbit was created by crossing Thuringers withChinchillas.
Silver Foxrabbits were developed by crossing Tans with Chinchillas. 
Vienna Whiteswere developed by crossing Vienna Blues with predominantly white Dutchrabbits with blue eyes.
For information on breedsand the history of them, check out _"The Encyclopediaof Rabbits andRodents"_ by Esther Verhoef-Verhallen, published byRebo Productions Ltd. 1998., or contact the ARBA.
[/align]


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 18, 2005)

hmm strange! :? lol... but its curious what itwould look like if they were to be mixed.. guess we'll just have taimagen it! LOL


----------



## bunny_lover (Mar 18, 2005)

My Rex/Dwarf was made by mating a Rex and a Dwarf.  We also might have a Rex/Checkered Giant breed.


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 18, 2005)

Doesn't someone on here have a flemish cross?

Have you read the new Rabbits? It has an article on the newbreeds that were up for recongnition by the ARBA. It talksabout how they were "produced". There is one I want: it's anEnglish lop/mini rex.

Jen


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 19, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> There is one I want: it's an English lop/mini rex.
> 
> Jen


That's a Velveteen Lop. They are absolutley gorgeous!

~Nichole


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 19, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> Doesn't someone on here have a flemish cross?




Remember Fergi and Ben's kits? Flemish and Mini Lop.

Rose


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 19, 2005)

I've been wondering about this, also..... Myhubby has his heart set on somehow breeding our flemish giant/hollandlop cross rabbit (Amaretto) to get a giant flemish looking rabbit withlop ears. lol..... Dont know if it's possible, but I'd LOVE a flemishgiant with lop ears!!!!


----------



## bojay (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd love a flemish rex! Or a fuzzyflemish. Heck, just a plain ol Flemish sounds good to metoo! (By far my favorite breed of rabbit).


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 19, 2005)

I would love to breed a flemish and an english lop -- big bunny with bigger ears!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 20, 2005)

*SLRabbits wrote:*


> *cirrustwi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There is oneI want: it's an English lop/mini rex.
> ...


They are but I worry about their ears. They are solong like a French lop that I would worry about chewing andstuff. Anybody have experience with the long eared lopbreeds?


----------



## SLRabbits (Mar 20, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *SLRabbits wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *cirrustwi wrote: *
> ...


I have heard all kinds stories about English Lop ears. I have heardfrom some breeders that they roll the ears up and only let them down toshow. That prevents them from stepping on them, chewing them, gettingcaught, ect. I thought that was kind of extreme, but then again, I havenever had the experience of owning one. :?

~Nichole


----------



## bluebird (Mar 21, 2005)

It sounds soo easy but i had holland lops whenthey were first showable and they were much bigger .it takes years todevelop new breeds.Regular fur is dominate over rex fur meaning if youcross a regular furred rabbit with a rex furred rabbit the babies haveregular fur.bluebird


----------



## DownEastFarMiniLops (Mar 26, 2005)

English lops must always be kept inside becausetheir ears are so thin that they will freeze and break off. French Lopsare fantastic, we have one here and are getting another on in a coupleweeks. Unfortunatly our orrignal one, Jack, got attacked by one of myMini's by accident and he is no longer showable and he would have donewell too. I have never heard anything about French Lops bite their earsof anything.


----------



## Fergi (Mar 26, 2005)

Yep, Samara is a cross between a Flemish and aMini-lop, she has the lop ears but the body style of a Flemish, herears are quite a bit larger than her moms so I think she has dad's earlength and moms ear style. She is very racy looking as well which Ifind odd since neither breeds, Flemish or Mini-lop, appear very racy tome.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Monique (Mar 26, 2005)

This is up for adoption in my area....jersey woolly and mini lop mix, or so the description goes.



[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=+1]*Stinky*
[size=-1]*Rabbit*[/size]
[size=-1]Jersey Wooly,Mini-Lop _Mix_[/size][/size][/font]


[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][size=-1]Size: Small
Age: Young
Sex: Female
I.D: [/size][/font]​*[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=-1]Notes:[/size][/font]*[font="Arial, Helvetica,sans-serif"][size=-1] This pretty girl is Stinky. (My son named her).There is nothing stinky about her. She is very lovable and sweet. Sheis one of the sweetest bunnies we have. Her mom is full blooded JerseyWooly and her dad is a mini lop. She gets her long hair from her mom.She is a wonderful rabbit. She loves attention, she does not mind beingheld. She loves to run and play. She is not litter trained but her momwas very easy to train. He dad was a different story.[/size][/font]


----------

